# No Confirmation NoA still happening today?



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

I remember having read a tweet from Elon that 3/15 would be when they would release no confirmation navigate on autopilot. Haven't gotten anything today so wondering if this is still coming out. Wasn't this the update that was supposed to have advanced summon and the 5% boost in peak power?

Here's the tweet I'm referring to.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

It is Elon time. 5.15 has finally hit 79%. That is pretty good, but figured they would get it closer to 95% before they roll the next release. I figure it will start to show up in the next week or so. Likely not today though unless they can do it over the air without a SW release. They could just update a percentage or number somewhere and not need a true update.


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

GDN said:


> It is Elon time. 5.15 has finally hit 79%. That is pretty good, but figured they would get it closer to 95% before they roll the next release. I figure it will start to show up in the next week or so. Likely not today though unless they can do it over the air without a SW release. They could just update a percentage or number somewhere and not need a true update.


I thought maybe there was hope given that at the time of that tweet 5.15 hadn't been widely released yet. Even for Elon that seemed a bit crazy from a timeline perspective to NOT assume that the massed would get 5.16 which included the 5.15 and 5.16 software.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

GateFather said:


> I remember having read a tweet from Elon that 3/15 would be when they would release no confirmation navigate on autopilot. Haven't gotten anything today so wondering if this is still coming out. Wasn't this the update that was supposed to have advanced summon and the 5% boost in peak power?
> 
> Here's the tweet I'm referring to.
> 
> View attachment 23358


Glad I upgraded to FSD 😎


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Glad I upgraded to FSD 😎


Same here except if I understand correctly, those of us who had purchased EAP prior to the recent pricing announcements were going to get advanced summon and no confirm Navigate on autopilot without FSD.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

GateFather said:


> Same here except if I understand correctly, those of us who had purchased EAP prior to the recent pricing announcements were going to get advanced summon and no confirm Navigate on autopilot without FSD.


My understanding is EAP = Advanced Summon but not no confirmation NOA.


----------



## BFData (Apr 1, 2018)

I for one hope they resolve the lane changes into the HOV lane on I-95 in South Florida. My Model 3 has never been able to consistently make this lane change via blinker on autopilot due to the double white lines. It has dangerously aborted this lane change multiple times and I always have to be ready to jerk the wheel to continue the lane change. Making this automatic without a blinker initiation makes me anxious since the autopilot has trouble with the double white lines. 

When I got the car last May, I would have expected Tesla to improve their Neural Network on this case. South Florida is a popular spot for Tesla ownership, and the amount of data collected on these roads should be high, but so far they haven’t gotten this resolved.


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My understanding is EAP = Advanced Summon but not no confirmation NOA.


I think Elon tweeted that no confirm NoA would be included with EAP due to its announcement coming before the new AP/FSD announcements. This conversation says it's included (see first reply). Let me see if i can find the tweet I'm referencing (if it really exists)

As I'm looking for this answer I'm finding that there is some disagreement on whether no-confirm lane change in NoA is or is not part of EAP or FSD. I tweeted Elon with the question, not holding my breath for an answer. I'd like to know one way or another so if anyone can find anything more concrete please let us know!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

GateFather said:


> I think Elon tweeted that no confirm NoA would be included with EAP due to its announcement coming before the new AP/FSD announcements. This conversation says it's included (see first reply). Let me see if i can find the tweet I'm referencing (if it really exists)
> 
> As I'm looking for this answer I'm finding that there is some disagreement on whether no-confirm lane change in NoA is or is not part of EAP or FSD. I tweeted Elon with the question, not holding my breath for an answer. I'd like to know one way or another so if anyone can find anything more concrete please let us know!


I would get your hopes up on it being an EAP but I guess we'll find out soon enough


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I would get your hopes up on it being an EAP but I guess we'll find out soon enough


Since I also purchased FSD at this point it doesn't really affect me since I'll get it either way. I'm just curious if there's a definitive answer out there at this point.


----------



## ZapM3 (May 9, 2018)

I drove my first 100 miles with NOA today, ranged from stop and go to wide open 3 lane highway. I really started enjoying it when I realized that pressing the accelerator doesn’t disengage autopilot, even during a lane change. It allowed me to modify the car-driven lane changes in a way that felt more natural and less annoying to the cars behind me. Can anyone tell me when pressing the accelerator does disengage AP, if ever? 

My initial impression is that I would be scared to have NOA change lanes without confirmation. It needs to account for cars coming up faster in the target lane. Im no expert, but I’d bet that as long as the rear facing cameras can see far enough behind and multiple frames are incorporated to determine the closing speed of cars behind in the target lane, the car should be able to get much better at this.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ZapM3 said:


> Can anyone tell me when pressing the accelerator does disengage AP, if ever?


Speeding up does not disengage, just steering out of it or braking


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

BFData said:


> I for one hope they resolve the lane changes into the HOV lane on I-95 in South Florida. My Model 3 has never been able to consistently make this lane change via blinker on autopilot due to the double white lines. It has dangerously aborted this lane change multiple times and I always have to be ready to jerk the wheel to continue the lane change. Making this automatic without a blinker initiation makes me anxious since the autopilot has trouble with the double white lines.
> 
> When I got the car last May, I would have expected Tesla to improve their Neural Network on this case. South Florida is a popular spot for Tesla ownership, and the amount of data collected on these roads should be high, but so far they haven't gotten this resolved.


It likely has issues with this because most HOV lanes have set areas you can enter/exit the lane this a dashed lane, the rest are not to have cars coming into it (hence the double lane)


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Speeding up does not disengage, just steering out of it or braking


Correct that a simple speed up or pressing the accelerator doesn't disengage, but keep pressing until you hit 90 MPH and it will disengage. Not only will it disengage at that point, it will not re-engage until you stop the car and put it in park, then drive again.

From page 71 of the current Owners Manual:
Warning: Traffic-Aware Cruise Control cancels, or may not be available, in the following situations:

You press the brake pedal.
Your driving speed exceeds the
maximum cruising speed of 90 mph
(150 km/h).
You shift Model 3 into a different gear.
A door is opened.
The view from the radar sensor or
camera(s) is obstructed. This could be caused by dirt, mud, ice, snow, fog, etc.
The traction control setting is manually disabled or is repeatedly engaging to prevent wheels from slipping.
The wheels are spinning while at a standstill.
The Traffic-Aware Cruise Control system is failing or requires service.
When Traffic-Aware Cruise Control is unavailable or cancels, Model 3 no longer drives consistently at a set speed and no longer maintains a specified distance from the vehicle ahead.


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

ZapM3 said:


> I drove my first 100 miles with NOA today, ranged from stop and go to wide open 3 lane highway. I really started enjoying it when I realized that pressing the accelerator doesn't disengage autopilot, even during a lane change. It allowed me to modify the car-driven lane changes in a way that felt more natural and less annoying to the cars behind me. Can anyone tell me when pressing the accelerator does disengage AP, if ever?
> 
> My initial impression is that I would be scared to have NOA change lanes without confirmation. It needs to account for cars coming up faster in the target lane. Im no expert, but I'd bet that as long as the rear facing cameras can see far enough behind and multiple frames are incorporated to determine the closing speed of cars behind in the target lane, the car should be able to get much better at this.


And it never has. I always accelerate on regular AP and it doesn't disengage.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Elon just Tweeted this 2 hours ago...

I surmise it's in beta/Early Access right now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107367010432737280


----------

